# Vash and Zatch



## Jenniblu (Mar 19, 2005)

Okay guys bear with me as this is my 2nd day of operating the new digi camera. Here's Vash trying to sleep today:


----------



## Jenniblu (Mar 19, 2005)

Getting ready to go to dreamland -


----------



## Jenniblu (Mar 19, 2005)

The cage (German Shepard sized dog crate). the litterbox is a 20 gallon storage box with a opening cut into the side.


----------



## Jenniblu (Mar 19, 2005)

Vash in his cage -


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Mar 19, 2005)

What cute pictures, Vash is a doll.

Ellie


----------



## Jenniblu (Mar 19, 2005)

Thanks! He is running from the camera...gonna have to sneak and take pictures now. LOL


----------



##  (Mar 19, 2005)

oh what a niftyidea , lidon ? lid off?


----------



## Fergi (Mar 19, 2005)

Vash is so handsome! What a coincidence, I use arubbermaid tub for Diva's litterbox too. It's so helpful for keepingeverything inside the box!

Can't wait to see some pictures of Vash in action!

Fergi's mom


----------



## SLRabbits (Mar 19, 2005)

Vash is such a little hottie! 

~Nichole


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 19, 2005)

*Jenniblu wrote:*


> the litterbox is a 20 gallon storage box with aopening cut into the side.


Ha....Ha.. Vash's litterbox is about the size of Pebbles cage........

Rainbows!


----------



## Jenniblu (Mar 19, 2005)

I had the top on the container, but he keptknocking it off and playing with it so I took it off! LOLHere's another pic of the cage so you can see the litterbox.It is held together by elastic tiedowns. When I clean it, allI have to do it slide the metal holders on the tiedowns to take itloose.


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Mar 19, 2005)

Good ideas Jenniblu and Fergi. It's really neat!

Ellie


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 19, 2005)

I just gor back a little bitagao. I can't believe it, Vash has his own picture thread. How awesomeis that. Jenniblu, Congrats on the new camera.



Hopefully this means I *er* we will see Awhole Lot More Vahpictures right? Tell me right, please tell me I'mright

Vashyou look absolutely Wonderful. But then again Baby I'd expect noless.

Jenniblu I love this picture. It is so sweet. Catching the little guy nodding off to sleepy bye. Very Precious.

I love his cage. That thing is big. Hey Vash feel like a room mate? lol

Tina

More Pictures PLEASE???


----------



## Jenniblu (Mar 19, 2005)

Thanks fo rthe sweet comments everyone. Can you tell he's getting irritated by the camera? LOL

BTW, Fergi's mom, does Fergi hop into the container or did you cut a hole in her litterbox?


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 19, 2005)

OMG!!

Ican almost say without much doubt...I swear it looks like Vash puthimself in time out LOL!! Maybe he's trying to figure out what poses totry next.

Tina


----------



## Jenniblu (Mar 19, 2005)

I violated the sanctity of his under-the-tablespace. He was trying to take a midday nap when ...FLAASSSHHHH. Poorbunny.

Does Apollo have a chin thingy like Vash? From the front it kind of looks like a goatee on him.


----------



## ayglnu13 (Mar 19, 2005)

*Jenniblu wrote:*


> the litterbox is a 20 gallon storage box with aopening cut into the side.


Thats so funny! I also use a storage box for my Flemish's litter box!When i go to Walmart to buy a new oneI never get the top withit, cuz i mean really what am I going to do with it, but the check outperson is always like "DONT YOU WANT THE TOP WITH IT!?!" and i amalways like "uhh nope thats a litter box..." and i usually get a weirdlook like I have some mutant potty trained animal or something. 

~Amy+Nimue~


----------



## Jenniblu (Mar 19, 2005)

Oh yeah! I can definitely relate to that look. Does Nimue have a chin thingy BTW?


----------



## ayglnu13 (Mar 19, 2005)

*Jenniblu wrote: *


> Does Nimue have a chin thingy BTW?


You mean something kind of like this.....?






Or something else?



~Amy+Nimue~


----------



## Jenniblu (Mar 19, 2005)

I think. You can see it in my avatarhanging right from his chin. Like a little "v" shapedthing. What is that? Can't be a dewlap can it?


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 20, 2005)

Thanks Jenniblu! :dude:

The pictures of Vash nodding off to sleep are Too Adorable! What aBeast that boy is. *giggles* Look at that big baby, so relaxed andbeautiful!

Males can get dewlaps as well, so it could very well be. It's a bithard to tell from the picture, but you'll know it when you see it.Cali's starting to develop one. I tried getting pictures of ityesterday, but I'm not sure it's going to show up. We'll see.

More Vash pictures, please! 



-Carolyn


----------



## ayglnu13 (Mar 20, 2005)

Ya its kinda hard to tell by the pic, so i wasn'tquite sure what you meant by "Chin Thing". Nimue definitely has adewlap at least when he is lying down. I always thought it was a girlthing until Nimue got one.

~Amy+Nimue~


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 20, 2005)

Jenniblu, I know what you're talkingabout. Apollo had that for a little while last year. It slowly wentaway though and I'm not sure why.:?Maybe it's just the'brand' of rabbitlol. I think I have a picture of Apollo's.I'll see if I can find it.

Vash is soooo cute. Keep the pictures coming whenever you get achance here and there because I speak for alot of us when I say He isAdorable.

Tina


----------



## Jenniblu (Mar 21, 2005)

I got this ideal from Rasberryswirl and Tina. Bought Vash 2 medium-sized diaper shirts:


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 21, 2005)

Oh My God!

Vash you lookAWESOME!!



Ilove you big guy.

I have never seen anything cuter. He looks absolutelyAdorable! He looks like a big teddy bear I mean Bunny. I love thispicture. Did he fight you when you put it on him? What size did you gethim? 

OMG! He is adorable. I Love it! 

can I please add this picture to my screen saver. I don't wantto use it without asking first. I have Cali Tucker and Fauna. I so wantto add this my new favorite Vash pic so far.

Keep the pictures coming.

Tina


----------



## bluebird (Mar 21, 2005)

Beautiful rabbit,Im just over the westvirginia state line.bluebird


----------



## Jenniblu (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks Tina and Bluebird! Tina, feelfree to use the picture if you want.I just boughtthose diaper shirts that button up the front - the size is a medium(found at Big Lots). He was pouting when I dressed him; guessI will have to find other ways of coping with my baby fever LOL.


----------



## Jenniblu (Mar 21, 2005)

Another pic


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 22, 2005)

That's _just_ what Cali's dewlap is starting to look like. 

Jenniblu, your avatar Cracks meup!



-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> That's _just_ what Cali's dewlap is starting to look like.
> 
> Jenniblu, your avatar Cracks meup!
> 
> ...


I love it too. Jeremy asked me why is Vash in Time Out? My tummy still hurts I laughed so hard.

We love ya Vash! Jenniblu, you take the cutest pictures of him. Psst Any chance we can see more

Tina


----------



## Jenniblu (Mar 22, 2005)

Thanks Carolyn for confirming that it is adewlap. I've never seen one developing before - only seenthem after the fact. Vash is trying to run away from thecamera in that pic! He is so mad at me right now because ofthe baby shirt pics. 

Tina, he needs to go into timeout today because he won't let me cleanhis litter box. Every time he sees me approach with thecleaning supplies, he hops in it! Rabbits are getting toosmart I tell 'ya.

Someone dropped off a non-neutered male cat at my home lastweek. Heran in the house yesterday looked at Vash,and then quickly ran out of the house.:shock: 

I took him to the local shelter today. They have only beenopen since November, but are already full! They had cats isstorage closets andoffices because they have no room forthem. So I had to take the cat back home. Talked toone of the women who worked there about volunteering nextweek. She will also let me know ifthere are anyopenings for the cat.


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Mar 22, 2005)

What a CUTE little cat it looks like one of mine! Becky is the one that looks like yours. Send in more pictures of your darling!

Ellie


----------



## Jenniblu (Mar 22, 2005)

LOL Ellie, he only THINKS he is my kitty, but Idon't (and really can't afford) want another kitty.I'm allergic to cats and the ones I have have are already neutered andoutdoors. I'm hoping that the shelter will have an openingsoon.


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 23, 2005)

Vash isn't being naughty, he's trying totell you to take it easy-relax. He's being so _helpful_ see youshould give that boy a treat for being so sweet and thinking ofyou.

I used to have a cat that looked just like that one. He isdefinitely a cutie. I can't stop laughing. The cat is scared of Vash.That is too funny.

I think it so awesome that you are going to be doing volunteerwork. You are so sweet and caring. You're going to make such adifference in so many lives. I'm so happy for you.

Tina


----------



## ayglnu13 (Mar 23, 2005)

I think a lot of animals are afraid of Flemishes,takemy neighbor's dog for instance....he is this German ShortHaired Pointer and when ever Nimue is outside he cries and runs awayand hides under its porch. Of coure Nimue did kinda run after him once,myabe thats why he is scared.

~Amy+Nimue~


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 23, 2005)

*ayglnu13 wrote: *


> Ithink a lot of animals are afraid of Flemishes, takemyneighbor's dog for instance....he is this German Short Haired Pointerand when ever Nimue is outside he cries and runs away and hides underits porch. Of coure Nimue did kinda run after him once, myabe thats whyhe is scared.
> 
> ~Amy+Nimue~




A lot of humans are afraid of themtoo.



Had someone making fun of the fact I have house rabbits.Invited him over -told him that one bites if you mess withher (Cali, of course) just as a payback for histeasing meaboutmy rabbits. 

He took one look ather....

and



No more jokes about fwuffy wittle bunnies anymore fromhim.



-Carolyn


----------



## ayglnu13 (Mar 23, 2005)

haha ya a lot of people run away from my Nimue!There was this one time where the UPS guy was coming to the door andNimue went over to greet him (Nimue is tall enough to see over thebottom part of the door, so all the UPS guy could see was his big headand ears) and I went over there to open the door to get the package andthe guy was like "No its ok I'll leave the package on the ground, youcan get it after i go" 

~Amy+Nimue~


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 23, 2005)

Tina's had that happen with a cablevision guy andanotherserviceman. 

I love those stories.

-Carolyn


----------



## Jenniblu (Mar 23, 2005)

*ayglnu13 wrote:*


> haha ya a lot of people run away from my Nimue! There wasthis one time where the UPS guy was coming to the door and Nimue wentover to greet him (Nimue is tall enough to see over the bottom part ofthe door, so all the UPS guy could see was his big head and ears) and*I went over there to open the door to get the package and the guywas like "No its ok I'll leave the package on the ground, you can getit after i go"
> *
> ~Amy+Nimue~


Priceless!!!


----------



## Jenniblu (Mar 29, 2005)

I couldn't resist this baby outfit at the Family Dollar today. It says, "You're no bunny until some bunny loves you."


----------



## Jenniblu (Mar 29, 2005)

And this how it looks on my baby (I mean bunny)!


----------



## mambo101 (Mar 29, 2005)

Have you been hanging out with Raspberry?


----------



## Jenniblu (Mar 29, 2005)

No...but I have been inspired by her.  LOL


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 30, 2005)

OMG!!Vash, Sweetie, what did she do toyou?



Look who needs an _intervention_ now?Helooks absolutely adorable. Jenniblu...psst..pull his britchesupHe looks like a bunny Baby Huey. Don't tell him I saidthat.







I've put off really dressing Apollo up thought I give him alittle bit of dignity. After seeing 'Bastian and now Vash, I'm thinkingdignity is way over-rated when you look that cute.

I love love love the pictures and Vash. Hugs and Kisses Vash, You look Great.

Tina your #1 fan


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Jenniblu wrote: *


> And this how it looks on my baby (I mean bunny)!








Jenniblu, Jeremy just got up and saw this pic. He said and Iquote "She's lost her marbles"Then he said poor Vash.


----------



## MysticFyre (Mar 30, 2005)

*Jenniblu wrote:*


> Okay guys bear with me as this is my 2nd day of operatingthe new digi camera. Here's Vash trying to sleeptoday:


Awww he's cute!


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 30, 2005)

WHAT did you do toVash?!








-Carolyn


----------



## Jenniblu (Mar 30, 2005)

I know, my brother has been on me about dressinghim up too! He says that Vash is probably praying for deathor for the ASPCA to rescue him.LOL But in all fairness if hewasn't such a sweetiepie and actually LET me dress him up I wouldn't doit.

Tina, I will have to adjust the bottoms so they won't slidedown. Also need to put a hole in it for his tail don'tI? 

Carolyn, you know you want to put Cali in aEasterdress. *whispers*You know you could get a reallycuteone now on clearance. Go ahead and doit.*whispers* 

Thank you so much for the compliment, MysticFyre. Your bunnyin your avatar is a cutie pie too. Can I borrow her/him forabout 15 yrs? LOL


----------



## ayglnu13 (Mar 30, 2005)

I WANT that shirt for NIMUE!!! WANT WANT WANT!!!

~Amy+Nimue~


----------



## Jenniblu (Mar 30, 2005)

Amy, do they have any Family Dollar stores inyour area? It was like a $4 outfit so I couldn'tresist. BTW, whose kit is in your avatar?


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Apr 1, 2005)

Oh..Oh!..Oh!

Where have I been and how could I havemissed this?! 

Somebody should have told me what was going on here! :X

What a sweetboy!Would you just look at him in his littleshirt! Isn't he just the cutest thing!





RaspberrySwirl


----------



## Jenniblu (Apr 1, 2005)

Thank you Raspberry. You have inspired me with your pics of 'Bastian.


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 1, 2005)

*Jenniblu wrote:*


> Carolyn, you know you want to put Cali in aEasterdress. *whispers*You know you could get a reallycuteone now on clearance. Go ahead and doit.*whispers*





Not sure how that would go over with her, Jenniblu! 





Actually, I'm sure this is the look she'd give me.


----------



## Jenniblu (Apr 1, 2005)

LOL, probably! But I did see a cutelittle purple dress with ruffles and flowers that would look darling onher. Plus, how long can she stay mad at you?


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 1, 2005)

*Jenniblu wrote:*


> LOL, probably! But I did see a cute little purpledress with ruffles and flowers that would look darling onher. Plus, how long can she stay mad at you?




Ruffles???



Don't think I want to find out how long she can stay mad at me!

-Carolyn


----------



## Jenniblu (Apr 1, 2005)

You are cracking me up over here, Carolyn! Ruffles can be cute - on pets and babies...just not adults.


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 1, 2005)

Why do you want my baby to hate me, Jenn??





Soft cotton - maybe, butRuffles?????



-Carolyn


----------



## Jenniblu (Apr 1, 2005)

What about bows then?


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 2, 2005)

Hey Jenni, don't you worry girl. I amgoing to be buying Cali a nice fluffy ruffly dress for the BoathouseBunnies Party. Every girl needs a party dress. I'll have to find one ofthose 'frilly girl dresses' with the matching little frillypanty/shorts.

I'm bringing the digi so I'll have plenty of pics of my niece looking adorable.

Tina


----------



## Jenniblu (Apr 2, 2005)

Thank you. I look forward to Cali'slittle frilly dress pictures. I think she would look great ineither pink or purple.Maybe a matching hat...


----------



## Pipp (Apr 2, 2005)

Hey, that low slung look isin. Ask any 14-year old girl. (Don't think hairy backs and bottoms score any points,though).


----------



## ariel (Apr 2, 2005)

What a Cutie is Vash!!!!!!
**wishes I could put my hands in through the monitor for a pat***


----------



## Jenniblu (Apr 2, 2005)

*Pipp wrote: *


> Hey,that low slung look is in. Ask any 14-year oldgirl.  (Don't think hairy backs and bottoms scoreany points, though).


The girl bunnies might find it sexy...

Thanks everyone for your comments!


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 2, 2005)

How are you Jenniblu? Any chance you haveany pictures to share withus?



Tina


----------



## Jenniblu (Apr 2, 2005)

Hey all! I have taken a fewpictures, but none have turned out that well. Right now, I'mtrying to bathe "his highness" because his scent gland(s) in the backhave apparently been working overtime. Oh my does itsmell! He smells like rotten garlic and onions with a dash ofcorn chips thrown in for good measure.

Also, I cannot believe how hard this has been (bathinghim). I mean dang, I have an easier time bathing my 100 poundGSD then Vash.

Any way to really get rid of the odor? 

Love,

Jenn (wanting anxiously on her bathing break)


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 2, 2005)

I have no idea hun. JimD would be the oneto ask. I know he opens all the windows. Bless your heart. I don'tthink I'll be eating corn chips any time soon. Good Luck Sweetie andgive Vash Kissies when he smalls a bit better.

Tina


----------



## Jenniblu (Apr 2, 2005)

Whew that was a joy (sarcasmhere)!I used a very weak solution of vinegar andwater to rinse and then rinsed with plain water. He no longersmells.

I think I might have got some really cute towel pictures tonight.

ETA- I also trimmed the fur around his bottom andtail. He gota small bit of broccoli as atreatand he is in his cage right now. He seems toactually feel better with all that fur gone even though he looks kindof funny. I never realized how truly long a rabbit's tail isuntil the fur has been trimmed around it.


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm glad that job is done and you canbreath again. I can't wait to see little man in a towel, I bet he looksadorable. I never trimmed Apollo's tail before but I knowit's like as long as my hand. I've to trim his bottom because of stainshe got at the show and he looked pretty funny.

I'm glad he feels better. Give him some kisses from me. What a sweetheart.

Tina


----------



## Jenniblu (Apr 3, 2005)

Here he is after his bath wrapped up in about 3full size bath towels. _"Luke, use the force..."Star Wars
_


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Apr 3, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> I don't think I'll be eating corn chipsany time soon.
> 
> Tina


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 3, 2005)

Aww Look at the baby boy all snuggly inhis little towel. He looks even more adorable that I thought if that'sat all possible. Even the color of the towel looks good and sets offhis color. What a little love. I just want to kiss that wittle nosie ofhis.

Tina


----------



## Jenniblu (Apr 3, 2005)

Aww. Thanks you guys.


----------



## Jenniblu (Apr 6, 2005)

I took Vash outside this morning and itwent better than expected. He got a little winded and freakedout at the end cause the dog started barking a someonehuntingin the woods.


The neighbors on both sides of me got to see and pet him.They thought it was funny that I had to carry him because he is sospoiled and they never saw a rabbit as big ashim before- oneneighbor's mother is really elderly and can't walk well. Myother neighbors grandson (-1yr old)got to pet himalso. He loved all the attention. 

Okay, I definetly need a stroller or something - my backis killing me from just carrying him next door.

Vash out in the back yard - grass is super green and long due to all the"natural fertilizer" LOL.



















In my room afterwards all tuckered out.






And of my dog Thourne("Smidgen"). He is a red sable GSD andhis coat is gets lovely blonde highlights in it during the warm monthsand rich deep redtones in cold months.






Barking at the "evil bees" (the yard with all the stuff in itis my neighbors BTW); the grass is greener on my side . Hekeeps bees, wasps, and beetles away from me when I'm workingoutside.


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 6, 2005)

OMG I love this pic! *Sneaking over and snatching him up and taking him home to be friends with me and Nimue!!!* 
MINE MINE MINE!

~Amy+Nimue+Babies!~


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 7, 2005)

Ohwow

Heumm wow. Jenni he looks incredible and I mean that. I have grown deeplyattachedto Vash. I can't get over how gorgeous and healthyand loved and wow. You go scoop him up and Hug him whether he likes ornot. You tell him Auntie Tina says I love you. You did such an awesomejob of chasing him, watching for trouble and taking pictures-You GoGirl!

Thourne is gorgeous. Jeremy is going to be so jealous lol. He'swanted a GSD for 4 years now. I'm going to be wiping drol of my monitoreww.

Tina


----------



## Jenniblu (Apr 7, 2005)

*Amy* - No No No!!! youcannot take my baby!  Unless...I get Nimue first.My friends were up a few hours ago and saw your Nimue and one wentcrazy going, "Her rabbit's name isNIM-A-WAY NIM-A-WAY, that'ssuch a cool name!"

*Tina* -You have to get your boy a GSDnow. *nudge nudge* They can be trained to herdlivestock. It wasn't that hard to get the pictures once Ifigured out how to use the zoom feature on the camera. Oh,and Thourne was patrolling for trouble so we didn't have to worry aboutanything, even a tiny insect was not allowed anywhere near us byThourne!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Apr 7, 2005)

What a handsome boyhe is! I'm not up to speed on all of this, is this his first outing, oris he just not accustomed to going out a lot? 

Thank Goodness you didn't put a jacket and cap on him for his walk! 

Raspberry


----------



## Jenniblu (Apr 7, 2005)

No sweetie your not behind or anything.He doesn't really like being on the grass and he pouts - that's why Ihad to carry him so much for those pictures. I just figuredthat today was a nice day to take him out (for the 2nd time in hiswhole life). I put him on the porch and he beatfeet inside! Hewas not really happy beingoutside but I figured he neededsomething to help him work offhis "friskiness." 

*psst*Oh yeah, if you look really close in one of the pics you can seea baby vest on him at first. Had to take it off cause he wasgetting hot with it on.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Apr 7, 2005)

*Jenniblu wrote:*


> ...He doesn't really like being on the grass andhepouts...





> ...Iput him on the porch and he beat feet inside!





> *psst*Ohyeah, if you look really close in one of the pics you can see a babyvest on him at first...




LOL! "He Pouts!" LOL!


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 7, 2005)

I love Vash so much! He's such ahandsome Boy. Give him a big hug and kiss from me.Glad you got his scent glands cleaned out. 

I really love this picture:





-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 7, 2005)

Hey hun, any chance of a close up of him in this vest







I really want to see him in it. Do you put the clothes on and then the harness or harness then clothes?

Tina


----------



## Jenniblu (Apr 7, 2005)

Tina, the harness went on firstand thenthe baby vest. It was one of the first shirts I got forhim. There should be a pic of it somewhere aroundhere. 

RaspberrySwirl, he was miffed at me until late last night over going outside. Wouldn't even let me rub his nose.

Carolyn, he can be such a sweetie and thank you for your compliment. My nose is glad about the scent glands.


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 7, 2005)

Oh ok. Wow he really held a grudge huh?

Tina


----------



## Jenniblu (Apr 7, 2005)

Yeah, he's weird like that.:?


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 7, 2005)

Bless your heart. He really lays it ondoesn't he. That would kill me I hate it when Wollo's mad at me. Istart handing out toys and treats and pets and kisses til he forgivesme. :shock:I just reread what I wrote. Maybe he's just caving so I'llleave him alone.:? Vash will forgive you you're his Mommy.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 11, 2005)

This is one of my all-time favorite rabbit pictures. 

More pictures of Vash,Please!



-Carolyn


----------



## Jenniblu (Apr 11, 2005)

Okay, okay lol, I will have to rustle up somemore pictures of my sweet baby.How about a story in the timebeing? It contains a valuable lesson in it too.

I got really concerned with Vashmolting thathemight get GI stasis so I gave him 1/2 can of canned pumpkin as apreventative. *Never....and I do mean never give yourrabbit a lot of canned pumpkin!* Poor thing was in thelitter box half the night pooping! He had 2 days worth ofpoop in one day. Well, at least I am sure he does not have ablockage forming.


----------



## Jenniblu (Apr 15, 2005)

I got sixchicks! Went toSouthern States yesterday intending to only get 3-4 chicks.Well, they had a special were you get a free bag of chick starter withpurchase of 5 chicks.

How did I end up with 6 you ask? There was this one runtychick I noticed after I picked out the other5. Itwas homely looking and was gettng trampled by the otherchicks. The runty one has turned out to be the bossiest oneof them all LOL!

Picture day today--


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 15, 2005)

Oh Jenni, they are absolutely precious.You are s mush like me lol. I saved to rough and tumble runty ones.Mystery and the one awesome marked one. Mystery is grateful and throther is'nt too sure she cars for me lol. I hope you and Vash got somesleep last night.

What does Vash think of them? I am going to try and let Apollo out and a few of the chicks to see what he thinks.

Congratulations!! I am so happy for you. What did you name them?

Tina


----------



## Jenniblu (Apr 15, 2005)

LOL I felt so sorry for all of themcrammed in those holders climbing on each other forspace.I showed them to Vash last night and hewasn't too impressed.  My brother wants ME to name themwhen I know he really wants to name them. 

The smallest is by far the boldest and is so funny. WheneverI give them fresh water, she hops in the middle of the dish to drinkand pecks at anybody that tries to drink until she is done! Iguess she will be the leader. The darkest coloredonelikes to climb into my hand and fall asleepthere. She is really quiet and rarely chirps atall. 

I didn't get any sleep last night -- kept going in and checking on themlike every hour until 4am. They are hopping aroundandplaying today.

Mine look so small compared toother day old chicks.Even the biggest one I have is runty. I hope they grow bigand strong.


----------



## Jenniblu (Apr 21, 2005)

My brother, after days and days of teasing meabout getting the chicks as pets and naming and spoiling them has namedone "Nicky." One of the chicks isveryfriendly and likes to be held. He washoling her and was just amazed at how calm she was. Then hesaid that sinceshe was "different and special"shehad to have a name. He even started talking to her saying,"You wanna come home with me Nicky?You won't haveto lay eggs or catch bugs for a living. You can just sitaround and chill."

So now I have 5 livestock chicks and a pet chick"Nicky"that I can never get rid of. He is such asofty. 

Okay, took the chicks out for the first time Wednesdaymorning. I sat the wire part of an old guinea pig cage on theground and put them in it. First, they just stoodin a little group and chirped. Finally, they started torelax, explore, and flap about and one even took a dust bath.I almost freaked outbecause after the dust bath it justlaythere with it's wings out -- I thought itwasdead!

Anyway, here is a pic of "Nicky"looking at the camera.


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 21, 2005)

Wow maybe that basket made them look smaller, Nicky looksreally big.:shock:They lay there after a dust bath?I have a few that flop at bedtime and the first few times it happened Ithought they died. These little ones scare me as bad as Apollo doeslol.

Apollo wasn't impressed either. Give your brother a hug just for making me laugh so much lol.

Tina


----------



## Jenniblu (Apr 26, 2005)

The day Vash and my brother bonded after the infamous T-shirt pics:

He is a little nervous looking in the picture because Vash decided toplay tug-o-war with his dress shirt and trousers. He reallylikes my brother and always wants to lay on his lap or play with him.






Vash being a good bunny:






Vash being a bad bunny:

( He decided to tear this up right after I fed the chicks)


----------



## Jenniblu (Apr 26, 2005)

The chicks will be 2 weeks old tomorrow, so theywere moved into a gigantic new brooderwere they can run andstretch their wings. They are so cute when walk and thenstretch out a wing and foot on the same side. They are inthat gangly, uglystage. They didn't like the flashat all either.

In the new brooder. Nicky is in the middle of the chick circle--






Nicky on the far right--


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 27, 2005)

AWWWW how sweet! 

~Amy


----------



## cirrustwi (Apr 27, 2005)

Vash is such a handsome boy -- I'm in love. CanI borrow him for a while???

I love that people are scared of him. LOL I can'twait until Sampson is big enough to scare people, although last nighthe decided to chase one of the cats. That cat moved fasterthen I've seen him move in a long time. LOL

I was wondering, what size harness do you have? I'm wantingto get one for Sampson, and I can't decide what size I need.Did Vash have one when he was a little guy (ok, maybe not so little,Sampson already weighs7 lbs at 9 wks)?

Jen


----------



## Jenniblu (Apr 27, 2005)

I'm not exactly sure about the harness size - itwas a hand-me-down from when my GSD was a pup, but I took somemeasurements for you.

The straps are a 5/8" wide. The neck and chest part areadjustable on it. The neck is adjusted out to 15" and thechest part is 16". The strap connecting both parts is about 33/4" long.

I usually carry a small seamstress tape measure in my purse to getsizes of things right instead of relying on what the tags recommend.

HTH (Hope This Helps)


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 27, 2005)

What is it about your brother that has Vash insuch awe of him, and not as much with you? It's got to be aguy thing. 

GREAT PICTURES, Jenniblu! Haven't seen enough of them fromyoulately.



Encore....Encore!!!

-Carolyn


----------



## Jenniblu (Apr 27, 2005)

Oh, you should have heard what my brother wastelling him -- 'We are men Vash and we men don't like to dress upcute. That was wrong what she did to you. Puttingyou in aoutfit for her ownamusement.Let's sit here and have somemale-bonding.' Stuff like that. Yeah, a guy thing.:?


----------



## VNess2010 (Apr 27, 2005)

Aw that's adorable! Vash is so handsome!


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 27, 2005)

*Jenniblu wrote:*


> Oh, you should have heard what my brother was telling him --'We are men Vash and we men don't like to dress up cute. Thatwas wrong what she did to you. Putting you inaoutfit for her own amusement.Let's sithere and have some male-bonding.' Stuff like that.Yeah, a guy thing.:?






Oh Brrrooootherr!!!


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 27, 2005)

WOW I came here looking for Vash and look what I find, not one but two Great looking guys.







I love this. Look at him he looks adorable playing like a good boy.






W:shock:W, What are _you_ feeding those chicks? They arehuge. Oh my gosh they are so cute, even at the gangly stage they areadorable. We really need more pictures please.

Tina


----------



## Jenniblu (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks guys! My brother is such a hamisn't he? Tina, I'm not going to tell either guy what yousaid - both their heads are big enough.  

The chicks seem to be getting new feathers everyday.They have been getting chick starter and alittle oats (they fight over the oats). They are covered in fluff andquills on their bodies with adult wing feathers. Ugly-cutelittle things.


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 27, 2005)

The look on your brothers face is pretty funny.

The preacher from our church just stopped by and looked at thechicks. He's like they're feathers aren't all that hot looking:shock::X. I told him they are only about 3 weeks old and just comingin. Mine are the same way. They are half fluff and half feathers. Theylook pretty funny. 

I'll have to try oats with mine lol. They love seeds I knowthat. I hope you get a chance to post more pictures. What a bunch ofcuties at your house. Hugs and kisses for Vash.

Tina


----------



## BunnyMommy (Apr 28, 2005)

I'm just seeing this thread and this pic of Vash... Poor Vash!... Oh, the INDIGNITY...

...


----------



## Jenniblu (May 2, 2005)

Thought I'd post some update pics of the chicks. These are when they were only 2 days old-






And this is them in the same basket (sort of) at almost 3wks-






As you can tell - the feed store folks were wrong - they are not(all?)Black Australorps. Some look like plain mutts(Easter Eggers?), Australorps, and some like Black Rocks/Sex-Links. And well, the behemoth in the front to the left(Nicky) could just as well be a Jersey Giant because she easily dwarfseveryone else in height and width. Anyway, I am keeping thelittle/big darlings.


----------



## dajeti2 (May 2, 2005)

Jenni, They llok amazing. I can't getovver how they've grown:shock:. They look really good. That is such anawesome way to compare their size. 
I am going to give mine oats for the first time. Can't wait to see thier reaction.

How is my baby Vash doing? Tell him I said I love him and can'twait to see some pics of him. He's such a sweetie.

Tina


----------



## Jenniblu (May 2, 2005)

Be careful giving them oats as treats - I can'treach into the brooder now without being mobbed by chickslol! I will have to join a chicken site to maybe get some ofthe more colorful ones ID'd.

Vash has beena little naughty thing since I moved the chicksout of my room into the spare bedroom by peeing just outside thelitterbox. :X Still, he is happy most times, justspoiled. He even did a full binky the other day and licked myarm and hand! 

I have been fighting a nasty cold that is trying to make its way to mychest, so I've been moping around the house the past few days.


----------



## dajeti2 (May 2, 2005)

Oh Sweetie, I am so sorry you are notfeeling well. I will keep you inmy prayers as you and Vash are alwaysin my thoughts. Moping is allowed if you are sick, nothing wrong withthat.

I went to feathersite and went through the chick pics there and compared Here's the link if you don't have it.

http://www.feathersite.com/Poultry/BRKPoultryPage.html

I joined a forum and they are really good at giving you a goodidea about what you have. It's called Backyard Chickens. I don't get topost near as much as I'd like but it is awesome. They really know theirchickens. Here's the link

http://p072.ezboard.com/bbackyardchickens

Poor Vash is jealous. What a sweetie. I'm glad to hear he isdoing so well. Binkies are the best. He groomed you how sweet. What alove bug. When ever you feel up to it give him some cuddles forme.

I hope you get to feeling better Sweetie. Take care of yourself.

Tina


----------



## Jenniblu (May 2, 2005)

Thanks. I will join BYC.


----------



## Jenniblu (May 3, 2005)

I have been forgiven!!!

After weeks of jealously and being snotty, Vash has finallyforgiven me for getting the chicks and all it took was-

* moving the chicks from his (really mine) bedroomtothe back bedroom as far away from my 'baby' as possible

* weeks of cuddling, hours of extra grooming,and extra treats

* redoing his litterbox to make it more spacious andcomfortable and adding a giant heap of fresh orchard grass on top ofthe litter so he now has a soft area to do his business in insteadofjustthe wood pellets 

* and the best of all -- agiant cardboard box to playin and shred and spill oats and raisins everywhere making a horriblemess (the tape was removed later)






He did binkies the whole time he was out during playtime and had a grand old time in general.


----------



## Carolyn (May 3, 2005)

Look at those chunky cheeks on Vash!

I'm glad he knows he's the Leader of the Pack.

He sure can hold a grudge for a while, can't he?! :shock: What a stubborn Beast. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Stephanie (May 3, 2005)

No kidding. He really told you a thing or two, didn't he?


----------



## Jenniblu (May 3, 2005)

I know right?:? For now, I'm hiding the chicks from him.


----------



## dajeti2 (May 3, 2005)

There's my Angel bunny. He looks great. Now you know you should have asked Vash before moving chickens in. 

He looks like he's having a blast with that box. What a dollbaby he is look at that face. I'm in love, just don't tell Wollo.

Has Vash tried following the chicks around yet?

Tina


----------



## Jenniblu (May 20, 2005)

Vash is no longer mad at me! Why washe mad at me this time? Oh, I had *the nerve* to attendmy brother's baptism in North Carolina last weekend. Ithought Vash wouldn't mind since Istayed home withhimand drove back and fortheach day for the 2 daysor our religious convention. He still did not like being lefthome all day, so I got 'the butt' for a few days. Then hefinally relented and purred and buzzed and circled me. Mycuddlylovebun is back!:love: My brother can'tbelieve that I actually feel bad when Vash gets upset withme. That's okay 'cause I know you fellow rabbit slavesknowhow guilty a little ball of fluffcan make youfeel.:sad:

Okay, I know this is not rabbit related, but one of my chicks just madea baby clucking sound! :inlove: It started off as a reallyhigh-pitched cluck but ended in a peep sound.One ofthem made the sound after they were put back in the brooder for thenight. I'm so proud of them! I kept going, "Who'sthe big hen? Who's the big grown uphen?":chickenlittle: Of course they all started peeping then.LOL

PS - I love the new smilies!


----------



## ayglnu13 (May 21, 2005)

*Jenniblu wrote: *


>




There is Vash!! I was just thinking theother day "mmmm I havent seen pics of Vash for a while!" and there heis! I have been thinking about getting Nimue a box like that....wonderwhat he would do with it! :shock: 

~Amy


----------



## cirrustwi (May 21, 2005)

Oh Vash, what a silly bunny. Mad at your mommy again.

Someone needs to let him in on the secret that humans have to leave thehouse every so often. When you figure out how to do that,could you let me know? I'm still in trouble for being gonefor the whole weekend last weekend.

Jen


----------



## Jenniblu (May 22, 2005)

Okay, I have sad news ...*I lost a chicktoday*. Yesterday, they were put outside into atemporary house - a large dog carrier on the back porch - and had beenallowed to roam outside in the yard during the day. They hadbeen allowed outside before for a few days now and just lovedit. 

I went to put them up after a day of roaming the yard and only foundone chick near the porch. After a frantic search, I was ableto find 4 others - they had somehow squeezed through the fenceintomy neighbors yard and were in between both fences eatinggrasses. I'm still missing one however, and I'm just sittinghere crying right now. I know that chickens are vulnerable asprey animals, but dang I didn't expect this.

When I first got the chicks, I got 6 hoping that at least 3 or 4 wouldmake itout of the brooding stage and go outside.When all 6 lived and thrived and were able to go outside and play, Ifelt soproud and happy. Just yesterday, I sat onthe porch steps and they laid around and under my legs and fellasleep. I was their "Mama Hen" andI failed them.:tears2: :chickenlittle:


----------



## ayglnu13 (May 22, 2005)

Awww I am sosorry



I know how you feel right now,Ialso felt like I failed Brogan. We just have toremindourselves that if there was something we could have done we would havedone it! 

I really am sorry about your babychick,she isat peacenow



~Amy


----------



## Jenniblu (May 23, 2005)

*Thank you so much Amy. I feelbetter about it now. I'm going to get some smaller fencingand make them a pen for now. Their yardprivilegeshave been suspended until they get bigger.:? I think a hawk got her because I saw 2earlierthat day.*


*Awww I am sosorry



I know how you feel right now,Ialso felt like I failed Brogan. We just have toremindourselves that if there was something we could have done we would havedone it! 

I really am sorry about your babychick,she isat peacenow



~Amy
[/quote]*


----------



## Jenniblu (Jun 16, 2005)

Things have been pretty laid back over herelately. Vash has been a total sweetie pie giving me lovenibbles and kisses every night during his runtime. he waseven a sweetie when he had to get a buttbath (no more daily oats forhim - only occasionally). He still gets a nightly treat suchas a bit of apple or green before bed. Herehe isduring the day dozing off while his mommy works on the gardens.







I've been working pretty hard on getting the gardens toproduce and keep them free of bugs, and the chicks have been ace bugeradicators. The salad garden is going well, and I hope Vashlikes some of the things in it. If not, the chicks and I willenjoy it for sure lol. I have my first tomatoes now (1/2 inchlong and green but still tomatoes), and can't wait until they ripen.






Most of my work this week had to do with mulching the 'big' gardenplot. I went to the local newspaper printer and got 6 endrolls - the rolls of paper that the newspaper is printed on - as thereis always some paper left on the rolls when they are changed.I used the paper to put a thick (6-8 sheets) layer of paper downbetween the plants and wetting them with water.






Then covered the whole thing with about 6 inches of orchard hay--






So far, the plants have been thriving with this method ofmulching.The squash have bloomed in the 3 dayssince they were mulched, the ground retains water better and worms areencouraged to break the soil down 24/7underneath themulch,and best of all no more weeding.






This picutre is of the front yard bed. The slugs and voleshave really done a number on this area. Perry, my male cat,got the vole, but since the chicks never graze here, the slugs stillare a problem at times. Getting rid of them is a full-timething.  The sickliest plants have been moved to a 'sickbox' planter were they are slowly recovering.

Well, that's all for now. Hope you like the pictures.


----------



## dajeti2 (Jun 16, 2005)

Awesome job with the pictues. The gardens look incredible.

Look at my baby Vash. He looks so sweet and content. What a love.






He is adorable.

W:shock:W, your chickens got big. I am amazed how fast theygrow. Mine are getting huge. I'll have to post some pictures.

Tina


----------



## Jenniblu (Jun 16, 2005)

Thanks, Tina, for the compliments. I'mgoing to try giving him some arugula tonight as a snack. Hopehe likes it. The chicks love the stuff along withchives. Ever had a chick in your face with onionbreath? Peeyew! 

I'll hold you to your promise of more pictures. Oh, I alsowant to see those flowers of your's that you planted. I betthey are in full bloom by now. 

I had to bath Vashy today - he had his 'special cologne' going fullforce today, so I had to clean some scent glands.Yuck! Just think, female rabbits find that smell apealing.:shock:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 16, 2005)

Your garden is looking great - looks like a realbunny buffet . Look at that chilled out boy, dreaming of all theyummy things he can eat in mom's garden 

Jan


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Jun 16, 2005)

Lookin' Good! I'veheard something about beer traps and slugs...have you tried that yet? Ialways hate it when those nasty, slimy things start messing with mygarden! :X

Raspberry


----------



## Jenniblu (Jun 17, 2005)

Thanks, LuvaBun and RaspberrySwirl.I've heard of the beer trick, but sadly seem to drinkanythingbut beer. Do you think Zima would work instead? Ifnot, I guess I could go buy a 22 ounce bottle of beer for the slugtraps. I just hope the dog won't drink it - he likes to drinkunattended martinis left on the coffee table. :foreheadsmack:


----------



## Jenniblu (Jun 28, 2005)

Haven't updated for a while or been on as muchcause I've been pretty busy. OnMonday, it cooleddown enough for Vash to try on his new outfit, purchased by my brother(begged him to get it for me). I had to cut holes in the hatfor his ears. What do you guys (and girls) think?






Went to a a friend's home withmy brother on Thursday andpetted their dog, Copper. Well, when i came home to Vash hetook one sniff of my hand, snortedthen proceeded totinkleALL over my living room rug. Littlestinker! 

However, lately he has been mylove-bug. We evensnuggled on the couch the next night. He kissed and gave melove nibbles for hours - even reaching up to kiss mychin atone point! Thenhe settled down for anap.All was fine for a while with me watching TVand Vash snoozing, until I felt vibrations. I looked over andVash was 'loving' my satin pillow! :shock: Poorconfused bunny.  

My cousin got married (yea!!!) on Saturday. I'll get somepics on later today of that. I just adore his bride - she isthe sweetest woman ever.


----------



## naturestee (Jun 28, 2005)

I love the outfit! And I love his expression- "I'm to sexy for the camera! Bring me my modeling agent!"

I should show this to my cousin. I was just at her babyshower, and she was teasing me and asking me when it would be myturn. I told her I don't have human babies, I have bunnybabies! Although I don't think they would appreciate theoutfits.


----------



## dajeti2 (Jun 28, 2005)

OMGosh, he looks adorable. I so lovethis picture. This my new favorite picture of him. Adorable. I haveadded this gorgeous hunk of boy to my screensaver. Way too cute.

Tina


----------



## bunnydude (Jun 28, 2005)

how cute...:laugh:...and funny!


----------



## Jenniblu (Jun 28, 2005)

Naturestree - He does look like he's thinking that lol!

Tina - Thank you for adding him to your screensaver. Ihope his pic will make yousmileconsidering all the'trollish' thingsgoing onlately.

Bunnydude - Thanks! It was so hard not to crack up laughing while those pics.


----------



## ayglnu13 (Jun 28, 2005)

What a stud 

~Amy


----------



## Jenniblu (Jun 28, 2005)

:muscleman: LMBO! Thanks Amy!


----------



## CorkysMom (Jun 29, 2005)

Thats just not even right...I can't believe helets you do it!! How funny...thanks for sharingthat!!! :laugh:


----------



## Jenniblu (Jul 1, 2005)

Belatedly (is that even a word?) the wedding pics - 

The lovely bride enters...






The bridegroom, his brother/best man, and cousin (my brother) standwaiting...oh yeah and his Navy buddy/groomsman, but I didn't get hiswhole body in the shot lol.

That's the groom and best man'smother (my aunt)in the foreground.






The exchange of vows. His father is aminister andperformed the ceremony. My uncle got kind of choked upmarrying off his younger son. He got choked up when heperformed the wedding of the elder son (above) a year earlier.






Cutting the cake at the reception-






His brother gave the toast-






The happy couple-






First dance-


----------



## dajeti2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Jenni, what beautiful pictures. I lovethe bride's dress. Wow is it gorgeous. The church looks so pretty. Thatis so awesome that his dad was the one doing the service. Thank you somuch for letting us see them.

Tina


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 2, 2005)

You took some goodpictures. The lighting wasbright enoughthat the foreground wasn't washed out or blurry. TheArchway is amazing and the cake looks so good. Yourcousin and his bride will really love your pictures.

Rainbows!


----------



## Jenniblu (Jul 15, 2005)

Thanks Pet_Bunny!


----------



## Jenniblu (Jul 15, 2005)

I took some pics today even though it has beenraining off and on all day. This means that all constructionon the chicken coop/hay storage area is postponed for now.Oh well, here are some pics--

How Vash spends a lazy day at home. Man parts edited out LOL.






My sweet guyPerry.






Thourne and his "babies" in the back yard.






Fancy pic of my 1st sunflower bloom.






Hope you enjoy.


----------



## stanleysmommy (Jul 15, 2005)

Great pictures!

If you don't mind me asking, what was censored on Vash? :?


----------



## Jenniblu (Jul 15, 2005)

LOL - his man parts.


----------



## dajeti2 (Jul 15, 2005)

Vash airing the boys out huh, Apollo does the same thing. 

Perry is so pretty sorry boys are handsome.

Those are some really smart chicks. All hanging out with thebig dog, nothing would mess with them there. You go girs.

I love the sunflower picture. It's a really pretty really interseting picture.

I love them all.

Tina


----------



## stanleysmommy (Jul 16, 2005)

Gotcha Jenniblu, that's what I thought!


----------



## cirrustwi (Jul 16, 2005)

LMBO at Vash!! Saphy was showing all the goods a couple of days ago. It was no pretty!

Jen


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 16, 2005)

hehe .. someone should make lil bunny boxers


----------



## Jenniblu (Jul 16, 2005)

Thanks, Dootsmom, Freddysmom, Jen,and Tina.

Vash was airing his boys out a little too much for my taste duringpicture time, so I took the best pic and edited his pink water balloonsout. lol

FreddysMom - BunnyBoxers you say? *wonders what size Vash would wear*


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 16, 2005)

water balloons...lmao!

i almost bought freddy a lil shirt that said momma's boy on it... butthey wanted $30 for it! ...hehe i think bunnyboxers would be cute


----------



## Jenniblu (Jul 16, 2005)

$30? That is rediculous. Youcould find Freddy a baby shirt that says the same thing for $5 at theDollar Store or Big Lots. He's 7 pounds, right? Bet he couldwear a 0-3 mos. shirt. And if it doesn't fit you can alwaysreturn it.


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 16, 2005)

hes not quite that big yet .. only just about4lbs...im sure he would fit into newborn clothes with no problem....imwaitin for the lil one to grow up a bit more and then im dressing themup in wedding outfits .. i caaaant wait!


----------



## Jenniblu (Jul 16, 2005)

Like a wedding dress? Now, a tux would look simply dashing on Freddy. Especially with his coloring.:inlove:


----------



## Jenniblu (Jul 23, 2005)

My essay on *"Why I have enough animals" aka "I'm going to make dog, cat, chicken, and rabbit stew.*

*Part I*

Today was planned out to be relaxing yet productive - meet repairmen atbrother's house (9AM)to have pipes in downstairsbath fixed, continue work on chicken coop, light housework, then bed.

0930 - Repairman arrives slightly late (no problem) and looks at leaking pipes. Gives estimate and supplies list.

0945 - I make calls to local hardware stores for parts - only one place has parts needed.

1000 - Repairman leaves house to buy parts.

1015 - He returns and begins work only to discover that hardware store put wrong order in his bag.

1030 - Poor guy leaves again to get the correct parts.

1100 - He returns with correct parts and begins work again with meassisting. The pipes had to be cut in 2 places and parts hadto be moved each time until correct placement was found to stop leak 

1215 - After working with badly leaking pipes, mopping up water, andassisting in pipe repair - I go upstairs to feed and water his cats (heout of town) and discover the cats are low on cat food and there isnone in the house.

1230 - Make trip to buy cat food for brother's cats

1320 - Return and feed and water cats.

1345 - Return to my home and discover that myGSD hasliterally ate one of my garden beds . There is a big hole andonions, parsley, rhubarb, and *sigh* my ONLY remaining habenero pepperplant half devoured. My dog is standing nearby with dirt allon him and the slight smell of veggies on him, but he is looking sosweet and innocent smiling I can't stay mad at him. Yesterdayhe ate an entire pie plate full of chicken scratch.


----------



## bunsforlife (Jul 23, 2005)

::Laughs!:: Lookit Vash airing himself out... all that fur must make the man parts sweaty 

What a handsome and happy big boy!


----------



## Jenniblu (Jul 24, 2005)

*Part II*

1350 - Assess dog and listen for bowl sounds and palpate abdomen for any discomfort or possible bloat.

1400 -Go into house carrying pizza, Zima (one of those days),and groceries into house. As I enter the house, my maleoutside cat (I have cat allergies so they stay outdoors) decides to runin and almost gets stepped on. I leave him in the house andget garden tools ready.

1410 - Go outside to fix garden bed. It looks like a battle took place in the bed and the veggies lost - badly.

1450 - Love on my dog and check him again. He keeps lickingme and leaning on me; he knows I'm upset. He is fine andshows no ill effects from his past 2 days of vegetarianismLOL. Go back inside tired, wet, and now covered with dirt andhaving sore knees and back. 

1500 - Inside I load last load of clothes into laundry. Malecat decides to be an outdoor cat again *smirk* and begs to gooutside. As I let him out, the girl cat runs in thehouse. At this point, I'm too tired to care.Vash's cage is dirty and he's slept in his litterbox soeverything needs cleaned and changed. Let the rabbit out andbegin cleaning cage.

1520 - Going out to shake out rug, my neighbor asks if I want her 2dogs since she is moving soon. I decline, but offer to feedand water them until homes can be found. Neighbor'sson-in-law then starts talking to me about finding a job drivingtrucks. I give him the name of a company. Prettysoon half the neighborhood is in front of my house chatting with all ofus.

1620 - Make excuse to go back to cleaning rabbit cage andhouse. Enter house to find the girl cat running away fromVash who wants to mate with her. She spazzes out and thenruns and gets on my freshly folded clothes. Did I mentionthat I'm allergic to cats?

1700 - Take girl cat out back door to get away from the chatting in thefront yard area. Nobody is around. Good.Take out trash. Yes,peace and quiet atlast. Nope. The chickens decide to fuss and fightwith each other. They are out of food and arecranky. Give chickenssome food and treats to calmthem down. Guy driving by asks if I have a rooster forsale. No, but I go and get him a trading journal withchickens listed in it. He thanks me and drives off.

1750 - Go back in house and see Vash humping a pair of myshorts. There are coco puffs on the carpet and he hasshredded a newspaper.

1800 - Take looong break and regroup.

1900 - Start cleaning up current mess Vash just made. Go outto take out rabbit litter and neighbor kid stops me and asks me did Iknow anyone that did carpentry - he was looking for work. Goback inside and get repairman's number and talk to him about local guyswanting jobs. One guy that is hiring I went to school with Itell him.

1945 - Go back in house and Vash and trashed my living room like a fratparty - newspapers and magazineseverywhere, coco puffs, andhe has peed in not one, but 3 different places. He islounging on the couch looking pretty smug with himself. Startfussing at him and he immediately starts liking my hand andknee. Give him a wipe off to get litterbox stains off, cleancage, clean litter box,vacuum floor, and put Vash to bed.

2100- Starting to relax a little when I hear the dog escapehis kennel. Apparently the 'viscous' katydids had to bedestroyed in the back yard. Oh, and all that scarfing he didfinally got to him - big steaming pile of poop with well... all thelovely stuff he has ate for the past 2 days in it. Lock dogback up, shovel poop. Make plans to find out how much stewcan be made from 2 cats, a rabbit, 5 chickens, and 1 huge dog.

2200 - Shampoo carpet and begin my essay.

Thanks for letting me vent. Sorry I didn't take any pictures.


----------



## stanleysmommy (Jul 24, 2005)

So sorry about your rough day. 

Sounds like something out of a book. Kind of funny though.


----------



## Jenniblu (Jul 24, 2005)

Hehe. Yeah, it has been one of those days were you just have to laugh.

Update: Went to use the bathroom and discoved that Vash hasvisited that room as well - coco puffs and peed on both rugs.Well, at least me went into the 'right' room lol.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 24, 2005)

LOL. I think the moral of the story must be"*Don't let all your animals talk to each other, cos they will plan aday to wear you out*"

Jan


----------



## dajeti2 (Jul 24, 2005)

Jenni, I have had those kinds of days.You just have to laugh. Glad you were able to get a little bit ofrelaxing in.

Pets and Children...they are either a lump in the throat or a pain in the neck.

Tina


----------



## Jenniblu (Jul 24, 2005)

Jan and Tina - you two are so funny. Ireally think the animals plotted against me the other day.They can be so sweet and loving one moment, but pains thenext. Today, they all were so sweet and well-behaved.

I took Vash outside for a few hours today and the neighborhood kids sawhim and started chanting, "Bunny rabbit! Bunnyrabbit! Yeah!" They made Audra take them over to myyard to see the 'big bunny.' I let them in the yard to petVash, who loved all. the attention. I wished I had my camerawith me, but I didn't at the time. 

However, I got some nice pics of Vash, some of the chicks (The Girls),both cats, and me out and about today. I'll have to load themup and post to my website, so expect a picture post sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Jenniblu (Jul 25, 2005)

Here are the pictures as promised from Vash's day out yesterday--







Trying to dig through the paving stones 






Thinking - "This is the hardest dirt ever!"






"Ohhh, this smells good." 






"It tastes even better" Perry in the background (upper left) wondering what is so great about clover and grass.






"Fatty" (yeah I nick-named her, but don't tell my brother) begging for treats as usual lol.






Getting a scritch from mom.

These next ones are of my girl cat Pollie. I don't have manyof her, because she is always on the move -- the exact opposite ofPerry.






Those pretty eyes that Vash can't reisist.






"This one is mine, and oh, that one is also mine"






"What are you doing now, mommy? Put that down and pet me."

Hope you enjoy.


----------



## CorkysMom (Jul 25, 2005)

Keely asked who that gorgeous hunk of burnin love was!!! Wow.,...Vash gets more beautiful every day!


----------



## Jenniblu (Jul 25, 2005)

LOL - Vash says thanks. He thinks Keely is simply beautiful herself. *Hiding car keys fromVash*

Speaking of Keely - isn't is time to update us all with some pics, PGG?


----------



## CorkysMom (Jul 25, 2005)

Yeah, figured that'd be next...Iprefer to take em outside...but its been SOOO hot I haven't been ableto take any of them out!!! Its supposed to cool off tomorrowso I'm hoping to get EVERYbunny some outdoor playtime!!! Ifso, camera will be in tow! She's growing like a weed!!!


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 25, 2005)

What a hunk that Vash is!!


----------



## Jenniblu (Jul 25, 2005)

Hehe, thanks Freddysmom. 

PGG, I totally understand that heat thing. I had to waituntil 7PM to take him out yesterday - it was just too hot and humidearlier. Today is supossed to be in the upper 80's, so he'sgoing out again this evening.


----------



## CorkysMom (Jul 25, 2005)

Its been about 100 here, heat indexes evenworse..even throughout the nite...tomorrow its only supposed to be like78! w0000h0000000!!!!!


----------



## Jenniblu (Jul 25, 2005)

It is 103 degrees!!!! Sorry Vash-baby, no outdoor romps today.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 25, 2005)

We are a cool68*F. Just had a quick thundershower gothorough. I had Pebbles outside for over an hour today.

In Edmonton, we are having the World Masters Games thisweek. The Australian team was saying oursummer is colder than their winter. 

Rainbows!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 26, 2005)

Vash is just so beautiful. He has that look that just makes you want to cuddle him - like a Teddy bear. 

BTW, did you forget to put his clothes on??

Jan


----------



## Jenniblu (Jul 26, 2005)

Pet_Bunny, I'm so jealous of you rightnow. Today it is a 'cool' 90 degrees over here, but much morehumid today than yesterday. I would so like to have a daywith 68 degree weather about now. 

Hey LuvaBun, I had to prove that vash can make it just fine withoutclothes during picture time lol. Although he would have beenjust darling with a little baby wife beater shirt on and a bandannaaround his neck.


----------



## Jenniblu (Jul 27, 2005)

Last night,the power wentoffin our entire bottom all night. The power went off atmidnight - just when Vash and I were settling down for bed. Idon't know what exactly happened, the there were bright flashes of bluelight several times and then the power kept blinking off and on.

Vash was using the litter box when the lights kept blinking off andon. I was going around the house gathering lighters for thecandles andthen went outside to make sure that the poweroutage wasn't caused by a nearby house fire. As I wasentering thehouse, a bright blue flash of light appeared,scaringhim wile still in the litter box. 

Vash fell twice, slamming his head on the side of his cage and litterbox. He also banged his righthind foot up prettybadly. So far, he seems to be doing fine - no seizures,limping, cuts,etc. He's pooping and peeingfine. He thumped for the first time ever! Not inthe 2 yrs of his life has he ever thumped before, and I felt so bad forhim. 

I tried to let him out of his cage to comfort him, but he bounded outand jumped over the coffee table onto the couch and over the coffeetable again and ran and got behind the love seat. When Ifinally got him out from behind the love seat, he was breathing fastand still thumping. 

I put him back in his cage, and he thumped a few more times thenstopped. Now Vash is used to being a house rabbit, and hasbeen one since I got him from his breeder at 4 months of age.He is used to the sounds of fans, HEPA filters, TV, air conditioners,etc. In the still pitch black darkness of the power outage,Vash just sat and whimpered (never heard him do this either) and criedlike a small child.  I decided to light some candles andsleep on the couch next to his cage and talk to him and sing abit. It worked and he eventually started to relax and driftedoff to sleep. I didn't get a bit of sleep worrying betweenabout Vash and keeping my fish alive inthe aquarium.

However, he is now afraid to get completely inside his litter box(where he was scared so badly last night)to use it, so he hasbeenputting his front feet in the box and peeing.I'll have to work on getting him to trust the litter boxagain. I'm going shopping for a new one tomorrow - maybe abrand new box will bee more inviting.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 27, 2005)

Oh goodness, poor Vash. He must have got a realscare, Bless him. What a good Mommy, sitting and singing to herboy. Hopefully, a new litter tray will do the trick. Give hima big kiss from me.

Jan


----------



## naturestee (Jul 27, 2005)

Poor Vash! Yes, maybe a brand newlitterbox will help. And some treats. Never forgetmore treats.


----------



## Jenniblu (Jul 27, 2005)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Ohgoodness, poor Vash. He must have got a real scare, Bless him. *Whata good Mommy, sitting and singing to her boy.* Hopefully,a new litter tray will do the trick. Give him a big kiss from me.
> 
> Jan


I don't how good a mom since I'm horribly tone deaf, but he doesn'tseem to mind.  Vash has nibbled just a few pellets today,but his water consumption is still great. I'll get him someextra treats like you suggested Naturestee.


----------



## Jenniblu (Jul 28, 2005)

Last night was horrible. I wasawakened by Vash thumping again. The TV is set toautomatically cut off at 3AM. Vash apparently thought thepower went off again when the TV cut off, and began to thump.When I got to his cage, he was frozen stiff with fear and whimperingagain.  The TV went back on and I ended upon thecouch again talking to Vash, rubbing his nose,and comfortinghim. Little bugger went sound to sleep within a few minutes.

It is now morning, and I have a terrible migraine and feel groggy anddizzy from the sleeping med I took last night, but Vashy is playinghappily in his cage and eating like a horse. :?

To buy list for Vash: new litter box, treats, and night light


----------



## Jenniblu (Aug 6, 2005)

Good news - Vash got a new litter box on the28th. along with treats and a night light placed in the kitchen rightoff from the living room where his cage is located. He's beeneating and drinking just fine. 

Today, I took him to the feed store to show the owners 'the spoiledbunny.' Vash saw the owner's teenage daughter wearing shortsand just had to follow her around for a bit and sniff and lick herankles a bit. She was his favorite until the owner's sonWarren (how fitting uh?) came in the store. Vash would hardlyleave his side and even became a fur puddle while he petted him. 

Vash had so muchfun and hopped around and explored the store,then flopped down right in front of the counter.The customers today just loved seeing him. He got pets andeven a kiss or two from the female customers and 'that's the biggestrabbit I've ever seen!' :shock:from the malecustomers. I even had a lady ask for the name of his breeder- she caught Flemish Fever right there. The owner's daughternow wants a rabbit likehim also. Flemish Fever isspreading!!! Who wouldn't want a big ol' lump of friendlybunny for their very own?

He scored some rabbit food while in the store and we also got someapple and oat horse treat biscuits to take home. He tore intothe one that Warren gave him - even licking the crumbs up!

Anyway, here's a pic of his new litter box and you can also see hisnewest toy. I wrote 'Deposits Only" on the litter box.


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 6, 2005)

Glad to hear that...I hadn't seen that...poor guy!!!! I bet he did have a scare...

Keely said if he's afraid of the dark, he can come visit and she'll keep him company at nite..


----------



##  (Aug 6, 2005)

Jenni , usually when thereis flashing Blue lights likethat and the powerflickers and then goes out likethat it means aTransformer blew , PoorVash to be startled in the potty likethat , How is hedoing with his new box ? 

He certainly is a hansome little Man, Please pass on somenose scritches and akiss for me .


----------



## ariel (Aug 6, 2005)

*Jenniblu wrote:*


> Anyway, here's a pic of his new litter box and you can also see hisnewest toy. I wrote 'Deposits Only" on the litter box.



:rofl:
Deposits only!!


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 6, 2005)

Oh my. Doesn't Vash look so proud of his newlitter box . Glad he had a great trip out - sounds like he loved allthe attention!

Jan


----------



## Jenniblu (Aug 6, 2005)

PGG - Uh huh,if he does comeover,you have to let me have half of the 'love-kits' thatresult from the sleepover lol.:bunnydance::bunnydance:

Gypsy - Iwonder what would make a transformer blow likethat? The potty is the worse place to be scared for anyone -person or rabbit. He loves his new litter box and is gettingmore #2's in the box.

Ariel - 

Luvabun - I think he wanted to go for another trip today. He kept looking at the door.


----------



## Jenniblu (Aug 9, 2005)

Strangest thing happened just now - A blackhelicopter flew really low and circled around my tiny little area forabout 20 minutes. It kept hovering right near the center ofthe bottom I live in, then it would take off and leave, almost brushingthe treetops. After all that, it would come right back andstart again circling and dipping low.

Okay guys (and girls) that served in the armed forces, as well as anypilots -- What kind of helicopter is this? I'mcurious because my county is too poor to afford a helicopter for thepolice force (much less cruisers) and we have no local news stationwith them either. Hospital copters are all white with eitherblue or orange decals. I'm thinking either a DEA helicopter(all this for some hick growing weed?) or it was just military airtraffic from the bases in eitherFort Campbell, KY or the orFt. Bragg, NC.


----------



## mambo101 (Aug 9, 2005)

Seen any UFO'S in your area lately?:shock2:


----------



## Shuu (Aug 9, 2005)

My dad says it looks like a Jet Ranger. Up in Canada we use them for the army. Could be looking for a lost person?


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 9, 2005)

It's been way too long for Vash Pictures.

This one is adorable. Look at the pitiful look on The Beast's Face!









We NEED more pictures of him!

-Carolyn


----------



## Emmy-webby (Aug 9, 2005)

Vash looks so incredible! More pictures please 

Emmy has a dewlap thing. At first my family members thought it was a tumor. 

- Katy


----------



## Jenniblu (Aug 9, 2005)

Okay Okay - I will obey lol. As soon as I can get the fur lump to move and do something cute.

Maybe a shopping trip for new bunny clothes is in order?


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 9, 2005)

i was shopping not too long ago for ashower...and I saw a very cute baby bath set ....it was a blue terrycloth robe with a cute ducky on the back and it had matching duckieslippers .. hehe...i think Vash would look great in it


----------



## nose_twitch (Aug 9, 2005)

Hey there, I'm glad I'm not the only one whouses a dog crate. Mine's for a big dog as well.It's so deep that I'm trying to figure out how to make a second storywith ladders and all that. Too bad I'm such a girl's girlwith virtually no handyman skills!

:?


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 9, 2005)

*nose_twitch wrote:*


> Hey there, I'm glad I'm not the only one who uses a dogcrate. Mine's for a big dog as well. It's so deepthat I'm trying to figure out how to make a second story with laddersand all that. Too bad I'm such a girl's girl with virtuallyno handyman skills!
> 
> :?


you can buy a piece of coroplast or plexiglass cut it tosizeand drill some holes (the diameter of the zipties you areusing) along the edges and fasten it to the crate w/thezipties...depending on your bun you may not need a ladder..some just like to jump from level to level...you can cover the levelwith some sort of natural grass mat


----------



## nose_twitch (Aug 9, 2005)

Sounds great! I'll have to post some pics when I get it all figured out...and more of JJ, too


----------



## ariel (Aug 10, 2005)

*Emmy-webby wrote: *


> Vash looks so incredible! More pictures please
> 
> Emmy has a dewlap thing. At first my family members thought it was a tumor.
> 
> - Katy





In my best Arnold Schawzeneger voice "It's not a tumor" 
LOL


----------



## Jenniblu (Aug 12, 2005)

Emmy-Webby: I can sympathize withhaving nonrabbit savy people around. My friends think Vashhas something wrong with him when he flops over to sleep.They freak out.


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 12, 2005)

It's been awhile since you've posted pictures of Vash. :waiting:

Is he still alive???

-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 12, 2005)

*ariel wrote:*


> *Emmy-webby wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Vash looksso incredible! More pictures please
> ...


----------



## Jenniblu (Aug 12, 2005)

Okay the long-awaited pictures...






The sad begging for treats face at 3AM (notice the 3 pieces of apple in his new snack bowl) 






Ain't he pitiful?






Here he was circling me and kissing my ankles and he stopped just long enough to sniff his snack bowl to snap a picture.

Vash got a new ceramic bowl for snacks last night as well as a grassmat from Carolina Pottery. We had a mini party and danced (hebinkied) chased each other, and just had fun. He alsohasnew a nickname - 'Love of my life'. I don't wantto even think about howlife would be without him in it.


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 12, 2005)

dere's my Baby!!






What a Love! :inlove:

-Carolyn


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 12, 2005)

awww give that poor jail bird a kiss for me!!


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 12, 2005)

He is soooo handsome. I understand what you mean by his nickname.....

I'm not going to let Tiny see his pictures though....he might getjealous - not only of Vash's good looks - but all the stuff he getsspoiled with!

Peg


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 12, 2005)

How kissable are those lips?! He's such a handsome boy. 

Laura


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 12, 2005)

I swear this boy get more good lookingevery time I see him. I am so in love with Vash. I mean look at thisface...







All this and charm too ...






He is so lucky to have such a Wonderful Momma to pamper him like royalty.

Please give lots of cuddles and kisses for me. An extra treat too please?

Tina


----------



## Jenniblu (Aug 12, 2005)

Carolyn - Yep, dere's da' baby. Thevery spoiled baby. BTW - I tried to hold him like you heldCali (with your chest against her chest) and he was having none ofthat. 

Freddysmom - Hey Ms. Alba! He makes the saddest faces behindbars. You'd think he was one of those bunnies that never gotout of the cage the way he looks. 

Peg - Thank you.So true about that nickname - he isthe love of my life. Tiny probably won't envy some of thestuff (baby clothes) that Vash gets lol.

Laura - Thanks. I told him what you said and now hehas the big head lol.

Tina - Thank you as always. He is almost through his moultand his fur has come in so soft and shiny this time. I am theone that feels lucky to be his Momma. I'll give him someextracuddles and treats tonight.

It is in the 90's again today, but it is the high humidity that makestoday so miserable right now. I'm going to make a point ofrefrigerating his greens before serving them tonight - that should be aextra treat to have on a muggy night.

Istopped at the pet storeyesterday while in theMall and saw a baby New Zealand all by itself. It was juststanding in the middle of the glass enclosure looking so sad.When I stuck my hand in it came and sniffed it and then lifted itsfront paw to touch my index finger. 

The employee said it was about 6 months old, and that it had been therefor 4 months. It looked to be only 4-5 pounds (if thatmuch)at 6 months -- too small maybe? I've neverseen a New Zealand up close. Poor thing had no toys to playwith, only food water, and a plastic igloo thing to hide in.I didn't buy the rabbit, but that made me hug Vash extra tight lastnight.


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 12, 2005)

Youare so much stronger than I am. 

That type of thing breaks me down into tears and then I end upsaving them. I hope someone takes that poor baby home real soon.

Tina


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 12, 2005)

He's very handsome....Keely wants to know howhe's doin with that afraid of the dark thing...and if he needs somecompany..


----------



## Jenniblu (Aug 12, 2005)

Oh, it wasn't easy walking out of that petstore. Right now, I have my animals to care for plus I'mfeeding and watering my neighbor's 2 dogs (they are next door) sinceshe moved to an apartment. It is amazing how adding 2 dogshas increased my workload so much. Now, I'm trying to fightthe urge not to keep them since they have lived here all their livesand they are really old dogs - 9yrs and 12yrs.

PGG, tell Keely that Vash says hi. He also wants to tell herthat he is doing pretty good sleeping at night, but he doesn't like thenew vacuum (mommy had to get the ultra turbo one lol) because it istoo noisy. He wonders if she cancome overandhelp him kill it so he can sleep during the day. He says she can sleep in his hidey spot beside theloveseat and he will even give her some of his salad at night.


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 12, 2005)

OHHH.....I told her and I think I hear her inthere now packing hay and her papaya tablets!!!! Told her itstoo far to hop, now she's sulking...she really wants to meet that hunkaburnin love... :shock:I told her she can't evenhop around the bunny room for more than 10 minutes, not sure how shethinks she'd ever get that far...she must agree as she's now eating herpellets/calf manna mix!! She wants Vash to know thats verynice of him to offer to share his salad...she'll be thinking ofhim..but she's getting her own shortly as its about that time of nite!


----------



## Jenniblu (Aug 13, 2005)

:rofl:Poor Keely. Vash getstuckered out quick like that too. I hope she liked hersalad.


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 13, 2005)

Vash is such a handsome man! I just love him. 

How much does he weigh?

Jen


----------



## Jenniblu (Aug 17, 2005)

I GOT EGGS!







I GOT EGGS!






I GOT EGGS!





I woke up this morning to all the chickens hanging out on theback porch - something they haven't done in a while. Theylead me down the steps to the nesting area where I found 2eggs. About an hour later, Nicky was on the nest and left astill warm egg behind. 

I am so proud of my girls.:inlove: They got hugs andextra treats today. These are a good sizetoo forfirst eggs - the coin in the pic is the size of a quarter. Iam going to blow the eggs out and then poly coat them to preserve andhardenthem.


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 17, 2005)

lol sorry i dont know the story behind the eggs, but congrats!!!! 

brown eggs are my favorite...i dont know why, but they taste so much better!


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 17, 2005)

I am sooooooo happy for you. I bet you were dancing around youare so happy. I know I will be when my girls bless me with someeggs.

Tina


----------



## Jenniblu (Aug 18, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote: *


> lol sorry i dont know the story behind the eggs, but congrats!!!!
> 
> brown eggs are my favorite...i dont know why, but they taste so much better!


The eggs are from my 'girls' I got back in April. :inlove:


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 18, 2005)

ooooooooo!! what cute lil chickies!!


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 18, 2005)

I really think Vash needs a little brother....perhaps one named Linus.

Tiny thinks so too....that way Vash wouldn't be the only one getting dressed up...

&lt;oh...did we say those things out loud in this thread?&gt;

Peg


----------



## Jenniblu (Aug 18, 2005)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I really think Vash needs a little brother....perhaps one named Linus.
> 
> Tiny thinks so too....that way Vash wouldn't be the only one getting dressed up...
> 
> ...


Me---&gt;:heart::happyrabbit:


----------



## Jenniblu (Aug 25, 2005)

Sorry I haven't updated in a while, but Vash hasbeen off his hay for a bit too long resulting in excessive cecotrophbuild up around his butt. The decrease in fiber was also aconcern because he is finishing up a moult and was having the'string-of-pearls' visible in his poop. 

Fearing a possible fur block developing, he was put on a stricthay-only diet. After holding out for about 12 hours, thelittle stinker ate handfuls of hay and had some respectable sized poopsyesterday morning. As a bit of a treat and to keep his systemmoving, I gave him some pumpkin and additional hay that evening, ofwhich he ate mostly pumpkin (darn sweet-toothed bunny). Thismorning, I tried to put him back on some pellets hoping that he wouldeat both the pellets and hay. He ate all the pellets (1/2cup) and nibbled the hay. 

So far, he has had a few poops (about 10), but they are fur-free, butstill small in appearance. I gave him an inch of Nutricaltonight. 

Jenni and Vash (hatin' his mommy)


----------



## mambo101 (Aug 25, 2005)

C'mon Vash!! POOP POOP POOP!!!:dude:


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 25, 2005)

ohhh ... Vash .. this is prolly the one and onlytimes youre gonna hear this.....come on Vash be a lil (err..BIG )pooper!! hehe and then you can try and trick your mommy into thinkingthey are chocolate malt balls! :shock:


----------



## Jenniblu (Aug 27, 2005)

Sorry I didn't update earlier in the day.

Today (technically Friday) I cut down his pellets to 1/4 cup in aneffort to get him to eat more hay. Well, he dug every lastpellet out of the bowl and spent the next 2 hrs giving me the hungrybunny face. I only counted 4 poops total. This wasFriday morning. 

When I went to pick him up though, he had a huge mass of sticky andhard poop on his bum. There were some solid poops stuck onhis backside along with some sticky poop with tiny peices of hay in it- yeah, I studied it in depth after cleaning him up. 

The solid poops had no evidence of hair in them at all. Ijust don't understand why his backside is still gettingmessy. Maybe it will take a few days to get his gastricsystem in balance. It is like he doesn't WANT to keep thatarea clean maybe?

Now, he is sitting in his cage looking at me with the saddiest faceever. Occasionally, he sticks his head in the hay bowl takesa peice of it, chews, and then shakes his head like it tastesawful. Now, when the lights are off, I can hear himmuching away on the hay. Little (erm...big)stinker. He is not fooling me!

Love,

Jenni (smarter than the average bear) and Vash


----------



## naturestee (Aug 27, 2005)

Poor Vash! He's so spoiled!

I'm wondering if he's having problems with too much protein? I know that can cause messy bottom problems. 

Mocha used to have problems with soft poop on her old pellets that hada max fiber of 18%. She's been fine since I switched to ahigher fiber pellet. Maybe you could do that? Idon't know what you are feeding, but I use Oxbow and the fiber isn'tmuch lower than actual hay.

Now poop, you little bugger!


----------



## Jenniblu (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks for everyone's prayers and kindthoughts. *WE HAVE POOPS!* Yesterday morning Iwoke up to tons of poops in his cage. His butt looks cleanerand no more bunny gas.

I feed him Purina in the green bag - 16% - which should be fine formaintenance diet. The problem is that Vash has a bit of asweet tooth and loves his pellets a bit too much. So,whenhe had unlimited amounts of pellets (badJenniblu)and hay along with a nightly rabbit salad, he atestuff in this order: salad (sometimes eating everything butthe actual leafy veggies), pellets, pellets, pellets. NoticeI didn't mention the hay? He only nibbled at it and playedwith it - played with it a lot :X. 

Too many carbs and not enough fiber. Now, with 3/4 cup ofpellets daily, he is forced to eat some hay instead of just pellets andsome salad. As a reward for being such a good boy through allthis - he gets a present... a woven hay mat . Gotta keepencouraging that fiber.


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 30, 2005)

Wow, I missed this post as I was in the hospitalmyself! So glad to hear the turd is well...turding!!!! Hopeeverything stays on track now!


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 30, 2005)

Good on ya, Vash! You just keep pooping away 

Jan


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 30, 2005)

phew if there is anything to thank for, its theend of Vash's bunny gas ... I've smelt a few that Freddy's passed and oboy !! talk about chemical warfare! 

glad to hear he's pooping and everythings back to normal.

:heart:Ms. Alba (lol)


----------



## Jenniblu (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks PGG, Lovaabun, and Ms. Alba(lol). Guess what? I got bunny kisses lastnight! I asked Vash did he still love me and he nudged andkissed my hand and knee. 

Plus...I'm getting Linus! Vash finally cleared me to bringhim home lol. My pet work load isback tonormalnow that my neighbor found new homes for herdogs. She had moved into an apartment and I was caring forthem next door.

Oh, and the cutest thing happened this morning. It has beenovercast and drizzling rain the past few days due to HurricaneKatrina. Well, one of the pullets (young female chicken)decided to kick Thourne, my 90+ lb. GSD, out of his house and claim itas her own. I woke up to him sitting just outside his doghouse looking sad while she snuggled down for a nap. Poor guy.


----------



##  (Aug 31, 2005)

:rofl:Never Mess witha Hen looking for a place toroost lmao poor puppy dog ,displaced by all 3 lbs of Herself LMAOtoo Funny!!!!!!!

Congrats on the new Rat Bunny , Linus isa nice color , Cassiwas given one of them rat bunnies too , Istill havent gotten over the truma .
Shhit forgot about poor sweetVash ! Hes a good boy to now eatmore Hay give him asnuggle and nose kisses for me .


----------



## Jenniblu (Aug 31, 2005)

LMBO at rat Bunny! It will be anadventure having a small rabbit. Vash was already 10 poundswhen I got him. 

*Looks into getting small dog purse...Linus at the movie theater? Hmm....*


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 31, 2005)

Linus? Peg's lionhead Linus? Or did I miss something??? :dunno:



Just found the other post, thats great Jenni!! Congrats!


----------



## naturestee (Aug 31, 2005)

Hooray for poop!

And congrats on getting Linus! I guess you'll have to startlooking at doll clothes now, as he's too small for baby clothes!


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 31, 2005)

I asked Jen if she'd like to have Linus sinceshe liked him so much. I really wanted him to go to a goodhome and he's too much of a fluffball for breeding. 

I'm so excited about him coming to live with her.....the funny thingis....both of my bunnies that were "extra-special" but that I wasn'tkeeping - are going to live not only with members of thisforum....BUT...members of this forum who have flemish. Ithink I have Tiny's approval for that!

Peg


----------



## Jenniblu (Sep 21, 2005)

Hey guys! Sorry for no recent pics,but Vash is moulting like a...well he's moulting. Good newsis that he is almost done and I will start taking pics onceagain. I let him out for an early morning romp today and hetried to 'play' (read kiss) the girl cat, so that was cut a bit shorttoday.

Vash is also up for hte Pet-of-the-Week contest here --http://www.practical-pet-care.com/pet_of_the_week.php

Come on y'all - he's tying with the sugerglider and the chinchilla right now...help him beat the goat!


----------



## cirrustwi (Sep 22, 2005)

Ok, Vash is still in the lead this morning!! Come on people VOTE FOR VASH!!

Jen


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 22, 2005)

GO VASH!! :runningrabbit:

He always gets my vote. :blueribbon: He's definitely the cutest animal in the bunch.

I had no clue he was having a slowdown of poops and suchtroubles. I'm so glad to hear that he's doing well.

-Carolyn


----------



## Jenniblu (Sep 22, 2005)

Thank you Jen and Carolyn, and others. I had entered him several months ago and his turn finally came this week.

Yeah Carolyn, little snot had quuit eating his hay and started to havethe dreaded "string-of-pearls" in his poop. Now he's eatinghis hay like a horse - 3 handfuls so far today in fact:shock:.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 22, 2005)

I voted for Vash-boy!

I'm having trouble with Toby not eating his hay, too. He willeat a little if I sit and hand-feed it to him, but won't usually eat iton his own. I know it's good hay because the two girls aregoing through it like little vacuum cleaners! I'm going tohave to try spraying it with apple juice or something. 

Laura


----------



## Jenniblu (Sep 22, 2005)

I think our rabbits just do stuff like that tokeep us on our toes! :XI've heard theapple juice thing works really well - they'll think it is a treat thatway. 

Hey Laura, maybe also try limiting his pellets a bit. Vashgets unlimited hay all day and 3/4 cup pellets and more hay at nightbefore bed. His poops look great now and his bum is so cleanI could (almost) kiss it!

Best of all...no stinky excess cecotrophs.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 22, 2005)

*Jenniblu wrote: *


> Hey Laura, maybe also try limiting his pellets a bit.


See, that's what's weird. I just started limiting his pelletslast week (he turned six months old on the 15th) and he's hardly eatenany hay since. Maybe he's protesting the pellet cut by noteating the hay? I don't know, but Ijust don't wanthim to have a blockage. Silly rabbit! Tricks arefor kids!

Laura


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 22, 2005)

*Jenniblu wrote: *


> Yeah Carolyn, little snot had quuit eating his hay and started to havethe dreaded "string-of-pearls" in his poop. Now he's eatinghis hay like a horse - 3 handfuls so far today in fact:shock:.




What a GoodBoy!!!!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 22, 2005)

Just voted.


----------



## Jenniblu (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks Pet_Bunny! Hey, where's the "Rainbows" siggy I like so much?

Like I said in my other post, Vash has been scarfing the hay down likesome kind of horse lately.He is eating it out ofhis new ceramic bowlthat is tip-proof even for aFlemish. Couldn'tget a good shot of him Wednesdaynight, but if you look close, you can see that his fur has lightened uparound his headin this last moult and now has a frosted lookto it. I love my baby boy.


----------



## Jenniblu (Sep 23, 2005)

Oh yeah, there was also a fire across the bottomwhere I live last night. As the fire was burning, power linescaught fire and sparked were old street lights still stood next to thehouse. I was scared Vash would freak out again if the powercut out, and with the smell of smoke --but he keptcalm. Well, now here's proof that I'm officially 'trailertrash'witha pic of the fire from my front porch--


----------



## Jenniblu (Sep 27, 2005)

This issue of Trailer-trash Digest is being brought to you by the letter 'F'--

F is for Fire ...







Yep, AGAIN and right next to the one that happened 5 daysago. Arson for this one and the previous one issuspected. These were abandoned houses with no electricityrunning to either of them. My neighbor just told me that aneighborhood watch has been started up and the next meeting is for the17th next month.

On the rabbit front, Vash scared another white hair onto my headyesterday. I came home that evening to find him laying on hisside without his nose twitching and the whites of his eyesshowing. Thankfully, he was justsleeping.

Andalso went to a local surface mine for a job as a steamsprayer - basically pressure washing coal trucks all day. Wastold all I need to do is get my surface mining card and I'm baby!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 27, 2005)

Oh my gosh, Jenniblu! How scary! I'm glad everything turned out okay. 

Good luck with the new job prospect. 

Laura


----------



## CorkysMom (Sep 27, 2005)

Thats crazy on all them fires!!!! Scary stuff! That was NOT very nice of Vash!!!


----------



## Jenniblu (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks guys. Vash likes to scare meevery once in a while with playing dead. He was so adorabletoday when my cousins stopped over. He was sitting up, butyou could tell he was sleepy cause his ears were down and his eyes werehalf-closed. 

Anyway, as my one cousin talked, I could see Vash nodding off andleaning closer and closed to the side of his cage. He'd leantoo close to the cage and then nodd off and his head would hit the sideof the cage! Then he would sit back up and the whole thingwould start again! It was like he was just trying to stayawake tolisten to all the latest news.


----------



## CorkysMom (Sep 27, 2005)

HA, that had to have been funny! I've seen dogsdo that...and the only time I seen a bunny do that is when Corky wasreal sick....funny to watch!!


----------



## cirrustwi (Sep 27, 2005)

Vash is such a funny boy!!

Jen


----------



## Jenniblu (Sep 28, 2005)

I took pictures of the sleepy head lastnight. Of course he didn't stay that way -- got a nice wakeup call from him at 6AM. He was ready to PLAY! :shock:






"Mom, please let me go back to sleep."






"Let's dance!"

Today, I saw the cutest thing. 'Spaz' the paranoid pulletthat acts like a well...spaz, thought she was going to be amom. I went out to collect eggs and this is what I found--


----------



## FreddysMom (Sep 29, 2005)

You better give that boy TONS of kisses from me!!


----------



## Jenniblu (Sep 29, 2005)

Thanks to everyone who voted for Vash as the "Pet of the Week"

Due to your generous votes *HE WON!:groupparty:*

*-- http://www.practical-pet-care.com/pet_of_the_week.php*

Nowthis week's contest has 3 rabbits in it. I voted for Bunz. Let's support our bunnies!

PS- FM, I will give him plenty of kisses fromyou. PGG and Jen, he's a litle clown most of the time.


----------



## Zee (Sep 29, 2005)

I knew Vash would win.

I will be putting the girls in for pet of the week but have to find a couple of nice pics first

_*CONGRATULATIONS*_

:groupparty:


----------



## dajeti2 (Sep 29, 2005)

:blueribbon:Way to go Vash!! I knew you would win, Congrats big guy!

Jenni, I just adore this picture.






:inlove:What a little sweetheart. Please give lots of hugs and kisses from me please?







I love this picture. She is sooo pretty. I love how rich her color is. She's a sweetie, poor confused girl.

Tina


----------



## Jenniblu (Oct 6, 2005)

1 woman + 1 hammer + lots of research and determination = 1 unusual chicken coop


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 6, 2005)

That looks great. I still need to go take pics of mine lol. I love the floor.

:highfive:

Tina


----------



## Jenniblu (Oct 20, 2005)

I have bad news and good news...Vash hasgained weight, which while good, also means that all his cute littlebaby bottoms no longer fit. I can get one leg in his shortsand that's about it. The other half of the shorts won'tstretch past his tail. Guess that means I get to shop for anew wardrobe for both him and Zatch now.

Please bear with me as the camera lens was a bit dusty/dirty so the pictures aren't the best--








"Oh what's this? A new blanket to wrestle with..."






"Do you not see that the blanket must be destroyed?"






"I have conquered this blanket in the name of Vash!"






Sweet chunky butt.






"Why does Zatch get the new bag of hay? This stuff smells good."






Zatch's new home with Pixie and her cage in thebackground. All on topof Vash's cage in the livingroom.







Matching hats for Vash and Zatch as modeled by _Tuesday Morning_ pig.

Hope you enjoy.


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 20, 2005)

Oh Jenni, he's looking great!!! What a sweetie!


----------



## Jenniblu (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks, PGG. He has been such a doll this week.I even got a big full binky this morning.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 20, 2005)

Look at that Vash-boy! I love this one:






and I LOVE the John Deere blanket! Did you get that at TSC?

Laura


----------



## Jenniblu (Oct 20, 2005)

Laura, I've had thatcomforter for awhile now -- over 5yrs. Got it at Kmart along with matchingsheet set and throw pillow. Original plans was to decoratethe extra bedroom in a farming/Jorn Deere Theme. Never gotaround to it though.


----------



## Jenniblu (Oct 28, 2005)

I got a message from Billi who is transportingZatch, and will leave to pick him up tomorrow morning.:love:. Oh, I found a white tile for 10 cents at Lowe'syesterday and cleaned it and put it in his cage along with a lavendercorner litter pan.

This has been a especially tough week. I startedworkat a satellite company taking customer servicecalls. This week was also the final week of my surface miningclass. I took the final exam and passed with a 91%!Woohooo! - I'm technically a miner now.Yeah, mydream job is to get paid to steam pressure spray trucks and equipment.

Scene from the highwaywhile traveling to take the mining test(first bit of sunlight all week). Maybe its a sign thatthings will be brighter and easier next week--


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 28, 2005)

Congrats on your test!!!!!


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 28, 2005)

Congrats on the job and acing your test. :highfive:You go girl!!

Vash is gorgeous as usual. The hats are adorable and I so can't wait to see Vash and Zatchsporting them.

Tina


----------



## Jenniblu (Oct 28, 2005)

:kiss:Thanks Tina and PGG.That little test has helped me already. This year has beenrough (understatement) and I've felt like such a failure, so passingthis test feels like I'm not a mess-up after all!


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 28, 2005)

Everyone goes thru rough times..your far from that


----------



## doodle (Oct 28, 2005)

Vash is so handsome.  Is he a Flemish Giant?


----------



## Jenniblu (Oct 28, 2005)

:hug:Thanks!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulations, Jenni! 

Tell Vash to give you a hug from me!

Laura


----------



## Jenniblu (Oct 29, 2005)

I just told him, Laura, and he gave me a weird look.  He just wants some craisins.

I leave in 1.5 hours to get Zatch!


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 29, 2005)

Well done on the test - excellent results.

Hurry up Zatch, we want pics!!! Give Vash a huge hug from me - bought him any new clothes recently 

Jan


----------



## Jenniblu (Oct 29, 2005)

Hey we are finally back. Sorry it tookso long to update everyone. Wow Peg, you are so right doesthat boy go go go! He will let you hold him and groom him,but the moment you let him go he is off like a shot.

When I first entered the house, Vash stood up on his hind legs andstarted sniffing the air. I thought, "Uh oh, the spray warsare about to begin today," but as soon as Zatch was out of the carrier,he ran over to Vash's cage and the twotouched noses andsniffed each other. No growling, spraying, oraggression. Of course I know this might change as Zatch getsolder, but for nowVash seems happy hehas a littlebrother. Vash even did a half-binky after they touched noses.

Zatch has settled in and drinking water and exploring hiscage. He gobbled down somethe hay that was in thecarrier on the way home. He is so sweet andbeautiful.He let me brush most of the hay out ofhis coat and cut asmall mat from the back ofhisneck. As I groomed him, Zatch hopped awayandstarted digging and wrestling with theJohn Deerecomforter just like his big brother Vash.

Now to the pictures--



































PS- I would like to thank Peg for letting such a sweet rabbitdome into my life and also thank all those that helped bring him here,including Billi.


----------



## naturestee (Oct 29, 2005)

:jumpforjoy: He's so cute! I'm so glad you got him! Hopefully Vash is, too.


----------



## doodle (Oct 29, 2005)

Oh what an adorable baby. Glad they are getting along so far.


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 29, 2005)

What a little cutie :love:. Glad the first meeting went OK - sounds like Vash is happy to ba a big brother!

Jan


----------



## Jenniblu (Oct 29, 2005)

*Naturestee, Doodle and Luvabun*-Thanks. Vash is still is regular happy self. Nojealously. They will never visit face to face as neither isaltered, but are aware of each others existence. I'm hopingthat the living room (their playarea at different times) will notbecome a marking ground. Chinning is cute, pee is not lol.:X

Oh, Zatch did the cutest thing this evening. I got Taco Bellwith the Fire Saucefor dinner and Zatch took one sniff andwent nutty begging for a bite.Vash loves to beg forfried egg and cheesesandwiches. Weirdos.


----------



## ariel (Oct 30, 2005)

*Jenniblu wrote:*


> 1 woman + 1 hammer + lots of research anddetermination = 1 unusual chicken coop




= lots of these:highfive::highfive::highfive:

great job!!!!, and it's called a building with character!


----------



## Jenniblu (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks Ariel. I still can't believe I got it finshed and the chickens like it.

Had to do it--


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 30, 2005)

:laugh:I did the same with te poop when Christa and Hopi came home. It was so little compared to Apollo's.

Vatch is a living doll. I am so happy for you and him. 

Vash is such a sweetheart. Give him lots of hugs and a piece of apple for me. 
I look forward to hearing about Zatch growing up and Vash's take on it.

Tina


----------



## Jenniblu (Oct 30, 2005)

:wave:Heheh - I am still amazed at how everything is so small compared to Vash, Tina.

Well, everything is going smoothly as of thisevening. Both boys were wanting their playtimes this morning(about 6AM) so I let each out for a separate run. Vashdecided to be a little booger and "play"(cough*destroy*cough)with the potted mums, so now they aregoing to be planted outside and are sitting on the kitchen table untillater. He then decides he will be a lovebug, circling,buzzingand following me throughout the house while I got foodfor the other animals. Vash even did some bunny 500's andfull-on binkies (boy do those take a while with a Flemish) after wardsand wolfed down several handfuls of hay. 

To those that have never seen a Flemish binky I'll trytodescribe one: 1)Flemish jumps up in midair andyou leave room and go into kitchen to make a sandwich. 2)Flemish still in midair begins to twist body in typical binky fashionwhile you are still making the sandwich. 3) Flemish beginsits decent back to the ground while you carry completed sandwich alongwith some ice tea back into room .:waiting:

Zatch spent his time out bouncing around like a piece ofpopcorn. He started to run and binky (boy are those quick)all over the place, but he let me pick him up and even snuggled into myarms for a minute before returning to his cage to pass out fromexhaustion.:sleep:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 30, 2005)

*Jenniblu wrote:*


> I have bad news and good news...Vash has gainedweight, which while good, also means that all his cute little babybottoms no longer fit.... Guess that means I get toshop for a new wardrobe for both him and Zatch now.


I should look at things so cheerfully when I step on the scales! 

Congrats on passing yourtest!



Raspberry


----------



## Jenniblu (Nov 10, 2005)

Aww, thanks Raz - sorry I didn't seeyour reply earlier dear. Yeash, weight gain can be a greatexcuse to get a new outfit. Just think in rabbit terms -weight gain = shiny hair, etc.= "getting intocondition." Yeah...that's it..."condition":bunnydance:

:wink:


----------



## Jenniblu (Nov 10, 2005)

The past few days Zatch has warmed up tome and now comes up for pets and snuggles. The other night,he tried (and almost succeeded) to jump in the windowsill.All I heard was a thump and looked up to see the curtains askew andZatch standing underneath the window looking confused.

Oh, Vash and I aregoing to a rabbit show thisSaturday in North Carolina. I just hope he's not the firstoff the table. I have made a packing list (thanks Zee andPGG) and am set to clean and pack for the next 2 days. Vashhas been loving the extra attention and grooming (mostly).Just need to keep him clean until the show. 

I'm dragging a girl friend from here with me. Oh, andpacking an empty carrier -- just in case SHE wants a rabbit...not thatI would take another one home...onder:

Oh, and at my new job (customer service agent) I've passed thefirst 2 assessment tests with 97% and 96% respectively. Onemore test tomorrow and I'm done with training. These 3assessments determine my future raise.


----------



## Nicky Snow (Nov 10, 2005)

Congrats on your tests, and good luck with the other tests and the show!


----------



## CorkysMom (Nov 10, 2005)

Oh Jenni thats GREAT! Good news all the way around! Can't wait to hear how the show goes...and CONGRATS on the tests!!!


----------



## Jenniblu (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks everyone! I'm off to study(code for play with bunnies) now for the next one. I just gotdone trying to scrub the old animal carrier (for dogs) out for the show- not a good look.Age,use, and thetimethat it has spent outside have not been kind to it, so itwill need to be replaced.


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 11, 2005)

Well done on the test results - excellent marks!Bet you are really excited about the show. Hope you both have a greattime. You're taking just* one *empty carrier 

Jan


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 13, 2005)

I hadn't seen the good news about how wellyou're doing on your new job, Jenni. Congratulations! I can't imaginethat it would be any other way.

* * * * * * * *

Had to look at Vash pictures again. I'm sure you're absolutely devastated. It's too horrible to believe.

I'm sure that starting a new job and having to grieve Vash is extremely trying and stressful. 

Know that you are very much loved here and that we understand and feel your pain. 

With Deepest Sympathy and Love,
-Carolyn


----------

